# Catts



## Ron-NY (Oct 1, 2006)

I think this is complete minus Epi and Encs. Feels good to finally get this collection nventoried. There is a focus on nodosa ans Bl Richard Mueller crosses.

Catteleyas:

B. cucullata
B. glauca
B. nodosa ‘Minney Mouse’
B. acaulis
B. Jiminy Cricket (Rhyncholaelia (Brassavola) digbyana and B. nodosa)
B. Little Stars (nodosa x cordata)

Bc. Binosa ‘Paul’ (B. nodosa x C. bicolor)
Bc. Hippodamia (B. nodosa x C. aclandiae), 
Bc. Jacqui ‘David Merkle’ (C. granulosa X B nodosa)
Bc. Maikai ‘Mayumi’ (B. nodosa X C. bowringiana )
B. nodosa ‘Susan Fuchs’ FCC X Blc Burdekin Wonder ‘Lake Land’ AM 

Bl Mem. Bernice Foster (Bl Richad Mueller x B cordata)
Bl Golden Glory ( Bl Richard Mueller X L tenebrosa)
Bl. Haiku Dawn ‘Sunshine and Raspberries’ AM/AOS (Bl Richard Mueller x Blc Goldenzelle)
Bl Little Stars ( B. nodosa X B subulifolia) (+div,sml)
Bl. (Little Stars X Makai Mayumi)
Bl. Morning Glory ‘Remar’
Bl. Morning Glory X C. Hawaiian Jewel
Bl. Morning Glory X Lc. Melody Fair
Bl. Morning Glory X Lc. Bonanza Queen
Bl Mornig Glory 4N X L. pupurata var. carnea
Bl Richard Mueller
Bl Richard Mueller X Laelia aurea (Marble br farm 9.6)
Bl Richard Mueller X Lc. Bonanza Queen 
Bl Yellow Bird (B. grandiflora x Bl. Richard Mueller)

Blc Copper Queen (Bl Richard Mueller x Toshie Aoki 'Pizzaz')
Blc George King ‘Serendipity’ AM/AOS
Blc Haleahi Sunbow X Bl Richard Mueller (Marci) 
Blc Keowee (Lc Lorraine Shiri x B nodosa)
Blc Keowee ‘Newberry’
Blc Lawless Zauberflate ‘Rainbow’
Blc Meiner Seele Schats (C Penney Kuroda ‘Spots’ X Bl Richard Mueller)
Blc. Mem. Crispin Rosales ‘Costa Rica’ AM/AOS
Blc Merlin (B nodosa X Blc Dark Waters)
Blc Momilani Rainbow (Lc Mari’s Song X C. Orange Nuggett)
Blc Ports of Paradise ‘Emerald Isle’ ( Blc Fortune X B. digbyana )
Blc Rustic Spots (C. landate X Bl. Richard Mueller)
Blc. Spotted Gem ‘Snow Leopard’ (C. Palolo Spots X Blc. Elaine Spotted Star )
Blc Stan’s Golden Car ( Bl Richard Muller X Blc. Makaha Gold )
Blc Yuan Nan Mini (Bl Richard Mueller x C. Chocolate Drop)

C. walkeriana var. alba ‘Pendentive’
C. walkeriana var. coerulea
C. walkeriana var. (semi alba H&R X Puanani)

C. Bactia ‘Grapewax’ ( C. bowringiana X C. gutatta)
C. Hybrida first Cattleya hybrid, 1863: (C. loddigesii x C. guttata) [Stewarts]
C. Mini Purple ‘Blue Hawaii’
C. (Mimi Purple ‘Blue Moon’ X bowringiana var coerulea ‘M ‘)
C. Peckhaviensis (aclandiae x schillariana) [Waldors]
C. Penny Kuroda ‘Spots’ (C Summer Snow X C. gutatta)
(C. Penney Kuroda X C. gutata album) X Blc. Waikiki Gold

(Ctna. Jamaica Red x C. Penney Kuroda)

Caulocattleya ( Dial ) Chantilly Lace (C El Dorado Splash X Caularthron bicornutum)

Epc El Haltito ‘Bouquet’ [Stewarts]
Epc Don Herman ‘Butterball’
Epc Frosted Mint ‘ Sweet Lime’
Epc Siam Jade ‘AVO’

Eplc. Tinker Toy ‘Sprite’

Gerberara Snow Ballet

Hksna Sogo Doll ‘Jennifer’

Iwanagaara Apple Blossom

L. gloedeniana

L. Amoena ‘Blue Magic’

Lc. Beauty Holiday Utuado (C. Cynthia Marteau Utuado X L. rubescens)
Lc Imperial Wings ‘Noble’ SM/JOGA
Lc. Hawaiian Grandeur ‘Melody’
Lc. Mem. Robert Straight ‘Blues’
Lc Rosie’s Surprise ‘Crestview’
Lc. White Spots ‘Firing Cat’

Maclemoreara Lanny Morry (Bl Richard Mueller X Schomb thompsoniana)

Pot. Delta Dawn (Pot. Rebecca Merkel X B. nodosa)
Pot. Lawless Lohiengri (Makaha Gold X Free Spirit) ‘Carmela’
Pot. Richard Young (Slc Naomi Kerns X B nodosa)

Sc. Hawaiian Beau ‘Hihimanu’ (Sc Beaufort X C. Hawaiian Friendship)

Slc Jungle Beau (Lc Jungle Elf X Slc Beaufort)
Slc. Warpaint ‘Sunbulb’

Sophronitis cernua


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 1, 2006)

Impressive list!

Do you have time to sleep?


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 1, 2006)

sleep, what's sleep. Especially at repotting time :sob: I still have to finish the Maxillaria, Phals, Phrags, Oncs, Dends, Cyms and misc. It is good to have the 3 major genera of my collection inventoried.


----------



## Marco (Oct 1, 2006)

So Ron. How long does it take for you to water all your plants? oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 1, 2006)

Marco, the majority of my chids are in a greenhouse and get hose watered 2X per week, there are some, like the Bulbos that get watered 4-6 timers a week. It doesn't take me more than 1/2 hour to water with a hose.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow! Great list. I cant grow Catts, they always get some kind of mutating disease. Where do you live that you get R.O. water from the garden hose. Just kidding. Do you have a problem w/ bees and other stinging bugs when these bloom? E.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 2, 2006)

The plants are watered with rainwater. It is collected from the roof and is stored in a cistern underneath the greenhouse. No problem with bees but I sometimes have a problem with flies fertilizing my Bulbos.


----------

